# 2nd baby: early or late?



## thebipper (Mar 26, 2002)

My first baby was born on his due date. Now that I'm 35 weeks, I'm wondering when my little girl will come...early, on time or late. I'm just curious as to others' experiences with their 2nd births. I've heard after the first there is less a chance they will come late..and more likely to come a bit early.


----------



## Artisan (Aug 24, 2002)

I've also read that second babies tend to be earlier, although it's an overgeneralization. Did you know that gestational time is linked to the father's genes?

Anecdotally, my mom had two babies with my father (I was 7 days late, my sister was 6 days late.) She then remarried and had another baby. She was born on her due date. I wonder if it was related to the father's genes.


----------



## plantmommy (Jun 7, 2004)

My first was the day before EDD, and my second was 41.5 weeks. That's not typical; typically they say 2nd babies come a bit earlier than the first, and neither my mother or my mother-in-law ever had a "late" baby!

They come when they're ready.


----------



## CarolynnMarilynn (Jun 3, 2004)

My kids were also a little different. My son was born at 39 weeks (I am thankful for that: he was 10.4) and my second, my daughter was born at 41 weeks (at 8.9 -- maybe my body thought she just wasn't big enough!?!)

As a midwife I would say that most second babies come in the 38-40th weeks, and first babies often come 40-41st week. I have had some clients who have 3 or more children, all born around 42 weeks. Something genetic there...

Carolynn


----------



## Oh the Irony (Dec 14, 2003)

I'm very curious about this as well. I psyched myself out that my first would be two weeks late--that way I wouldn't get antsy. He was actually born a week or so before his due date. It was great! Now I am 39 weeks and antsy as all get out because I made an assumption that this one would be before his DD as well.... Not neccesarily the case.


----------



## mattjule (Nov 6, 2003)

My first was 3 days before his edd

My second was 4 days before his edd


----------



## ChildoftheMoon (Apr 9, 2002)

My first was born on her due date.
My second was born 3 days before her date.
Awaiting to see when #3 will show up


----------



## OakEmber (Jul 3, 2002)

Interesting thread...we shall see! My DD was born a day after her EDD, which I consider to be on time. I have been thinking all along that this one will come before his EDD, for no particular reason.

MattJule- Welcome your brand new baby!! I have seen your post before and they usually said awaiting Rowan so I was excited to see that he is here!!


----------



## thebipper (Mar 26, 2002)

I thought I was going to be early with this one, but now I think she'll be on time.....


----------



## MamaDaednu (Apr 6, 2004)

I'll be interesting to find out the answer to that question. First babe was born at 38 weeks. I'm 34 weeks now so I'm planning for this one to be born early just in case.

~Daednu


----------



## mum2tori (Apr 7, 2003)

My first was born early in the morning on her due date. My second was born late evening the day after his due date. We'll see with #3.


----------



## Solange (Apr 10, 2002)

Interesting about fathers genes having to do with it.....I have been thinking about this too..ds #1 was right on his EDD. I keep having a feeling we will see this baby sooner......we'll see.....


----------



## Kim (Nov 19, 2001)

My first was born on her due date, and we're awaiting the 2nd...

A good friend had her first baby at 37 wks. This time around at her 36 week appt they did an internal check and said "Anytime now!". She was dilated to 4cm and 75% effaced. Four weeks later still no baby! Finally on her due date she asked to have her water broken -- she was so miserable and set up for an "anytime now" baby. All in all it worked out well, but just a reminder that they come when they are ready.


----------



## Mamma2Addison (Jul 3, 2002)

Waiting to see here. My first was born one day after his due date {induced but showed no sign of being ready on his own}. This one, so far, is following her brother's example, but will not be induced {once was enough}.


----------



## Kerlowyn (Mar 15, 2002)

My first was born 12 days after his EDD
My second was born 1 day after his EDD


----------



## pixiemama (Dec 6, 2002)

My first was born one day after his EDD, my second was born 3 days after her EDD.


----------



## Kylix (May 3, 2002)

I also think that it's interesting that the father's genes influence gestational time. I wasn't aware of that.

I have heard as well as what number baby it is (1st, 2nd, etc.) that gender also influences gestational time. Statistically girls tend to come a little earlier than their due dates and boys a fews days later than their due date.

So, if I had to make an educated guess based on the information laid out here, thebipper, I would think your little girl would be a little earlier than your first.









In any case, CONGRATULATIONS and happy birthing!
















Kylix


----------



## Mary-Beth (Nov 20, 2001)

When I was pregnant with my second baby I wondered the same thing...and asked around on MDC too. I'll tell you what happened in my case- my dd1 was born 8 days after EDD and my dd2 was born 10 days after the EDD. I feel I have strong EDD too- I was charting, etc. and basically knew right away when I conceived each time. Anyway...so much for second babies coming a little sooner.


----------



## TerriKay (Jun 2, 2004)

Well now you girls have me ALL confused!!

My dd was due the Monday of Finals Week during my jr year in college. I prayed the entire pregnancy for her to be late so I could be done and into summer vaca before I had her. Yeah Right!!! She was 16 days early!!

This one is due on August 11. I was hoping to have him a little early because this time, I am just plain sick of being pregnant!!! I am tired of working, I am tired of being sick, I am tired of NOT being able to brush my teeth right, as well as about a million other joyfull preggo things!!!

Now you girls tell me that the father's genes play a part (dd had a different father) and gender also could affect it (having a boy this time). ARGH!! I want to be done!!







:

Well I guess we will see in a few weeks!!









TerriKay


----------



## TerriKay (Jun 2, 2004)

Oh I forgot to mention that there is a full moon on July 31 (just 12 days before EDD). I hear lots of babies are born then. I'll keep my fingers crossed!!









TerriKay


----------



## sadean (Nov 20, 2001)

Ds1 was born 2 days after his EDD (and was assessed to be a full 41 weeks).

Ds2 was born 7 days after his EDD

So, gestationally, they were about the same.


----------



## becca011906 (Mar 29, 2004)

My first was born 5 days after my EDD (9lbs 2oz.)

My second... 5 days after my EDD (9lbs. 1 oz.)

This baby better be here before the due date and be less then 9lbs i don't think i can handle another big baby... really bad stiches after both of the first two... i really want to avoid thoes at all cost this time!


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

My first was 9 days OD..... As of right now, pregnant with my second, I am 2 days OD and counting. I like being OD, because I know that my baby will have the best chance. I want him to cook in there as long as he needs to.


----------



## fleuretlumiere (Feb 3, 2004)

DD was 6 days early and DS was 11 days late


----------



## SaraC (Jan 11, 2002)

DD #1 was 14 days overdue

DD #2 was 12 days overdue

I was born on my due date but my DH was 3 weeks late. My MIL had 5 children and 4 were 3 or more weeks late. His sister has 3 children 3 or more weeks late. None of us had our babies in the month the were "due". :LOL I think it has a little to do with genetics but more to do with when babies are ready.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

#1 - six weeks early
#2 - 2 weeks late
$3 - 3 weeks early

I have learned not to have any expectations.


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

I just had my second baby yesterday, and she was 6 days late. my first Dd was 9 days late. I have already posted on this thread, but wanted to tell ya when my DD was born


----------



## shelbean91 (May 11, 2002)

My first was 35w4days, my 2nd was 35wk1day, my 3rd 34wk3days.


----------



## slkmile (Aug 29, 2003)

your baby is gonna come right on time!

my first dd was born at 37 weeks and 2 days and my second dd was born the day before her due date (which was hard considering her sister showed up earlier). Both were spontaneous labors, no induction of any sort.

-S


----------



## Jennifer H (Jan 19, 2003)

I was very sure of my dates with my first two pregnancies and both were born at exactly 41 weeks.

This baby I'm very sure of my dates, but my cycles were longer so my EDD (according to the medical community) is before it should be. We'll see!


----------

